# Transmisor AM valvular DAXON



## Andrxx (Abr 10, 2016)

Buenas a todos.

Mirando en internet he ncontrado este diagrama, un transmisor de AM valvular de la casa DAXON, de los años 60. He visto que aunque tiene grandes deficiencias (posibilidad de que module residualmente en FM a la vez que en AM) los que lo han montado aseguran que funciona, de hecho, en otros sitios de internet, muchos comentan con nostalgia que fué "su primer transmisor" y que funcionaba sin mayores problemas (con resultados buenos de audio y estabilidad). Quizás, quedaría por agregarle algún choque de RF en audio y alimentación para evitar retornos de radiofrecuencia a alimentación y baja frecuencia.

Me estoy animando en montarlo, pero sólo la parte osciladora (dejando a un lado la preamplificadora de audio, que se podría hacer con cualquier IC de audio tipo LM386, etc)

Resulta que una tienda de electrónica de las de mi ciudad, tiene estas válvulas, (no exactamente la 6AQ5, pero si su equivalente 12AQ5 ya que según tengo entendido,, sólo varía la tension de alimentación de filamentos) por lo que me voy a animar a montarlo, tengo también un condensador variable de chapas de una radio OM valvular preparado con aisladores por lo que ese problema queda solucionado.

Por ahora, para "probar" estaría en intentar alimentar la placa a valores bajos de C.C (de 12 a 24 V) y ver el desempeño del circuito. Ellos afirman que ese circuito da 4W, yo he visto que esa válvula en audio puede dar 6,5 W y hasta he visto que en otras paginas de radioaficionados en internet, hablan de que con una tensión de placa de 275 V se pueden obtener 6 W en 7 Mhz (40 mts).

Os dejo el diagrama... a ver que opinais.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2016)

Hola estimado Don Andrxx , no se si lo paso oscilador anda con solamente 12 o 14 Voltios en lo +B , una dica que te dejo es enpleyar un transformador de alimentación al revés o mejor lo devanado secundario de 12Voltios es conectado en paralelo con lo filamento de la 12AQ5 y lo devanado primario (110 +110) es enpleyado para si armar un rectificador de onda conpleta con dos diodos 1N4007 y capacitores de 220uF X 250Volts sacados de una vieja fuente conmutada de PC 
Haora si quieres mas "comida" ustedes puede olvidar de la toma central y rectificar los 220 Volts con una puente de 4 diodos 1N4007 , pero haora lo capacitor tiene que tener una tensión de ayslamento major o conectar dos capacitores electroliticos en serie , pero con resistores de de 150Kohms X 1/2 Watts en paralelo con cada capacitor de modo ayudar en una mejor equalización de tensiones en los dos capacitores ( 1/2 de VCC para cada capacitor) 
!Suerte en lo desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 4, 2016)

Al final no encontré la válvula...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Al final no encontré la válvula...


!!!!!Pero eso NO es un gran problemas ,reenplaze el por otra , ejenplo : 6BQ5 , 6V6 , 12BY7 ,6L6 , 6DQ6 , PL36 , ECL82 (esa solamente enpleyase la parte de potenzia) , etc...... 
!suerte en las buscas !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 5, 2016)

Daniel, justamente tengo una 12DQ6 (igual que la 6DQ6 pero con el filamente a 12 V). Probaré a ver!!! 

También tengo una PL504 con su zócalo... ahora, mi duda, ¿al cambiar la válvula habría que retocar resistencias de polarización? Perdonad mi ignorancia pero yo estudié con los transistores...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, justamente tengo una 12DQ6 (igual que la 6DQ6 pero con el filamente a 12 V). Probaré a ver!!!
> 
> También tengo una PL504 con su zócalo... ahora, mi duda, ¿al cambiar la válvula habría que retocar resistencias de polarización? Perdonad mi ignorancia pero yo estudié con los transistores...


Sin problemas cuanto a las dudas , incluso yo que tengo un poco mas de experiencia e lo tema  NO se conpletamente todo sobre tubos (valvulas) . 
Con esa 12DQ6 seguramente lo TX anda de premera , haora la PL504 esa pide mas "comida" (tensión de placa) , lo resistor que puede sener probado es lo de catodo (180R X 2W) , canbiando su valor esperimentalmente de modo puder sacar mas rendimento , yo sugiro agregar en paralelo con el mas un capacitor ceramico disco de 10nF (103) , la tensión en ese punto es baja , asi un capacitor de 50Voltios de ayslamento es suficiente. La función dese capacitor es desacoplar la RF presente en ese punto donde lo capacitor electrolitico NO hace bien esa función.
Con auxilio de un "Aro de Hertz" es possible averiguar si lo circuito oscila , ese aro es conposto de un circulo hecho con hilo de cubre rigido y una bombilla (pequeña lampara incandescente) de 6 o 12 voltios conectada en los extremos , aproximase ese "aro" de la bobina osciladora y la lampara asciende indicando la RF presente. Con una pequeña lampara fluorescente tanbien es possible averiguar la oscilación presente o no , para eso basta aproximar la lampara de la bobina (lado conectado a la placa del tubo). 
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avanços !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 5, 2016)

Bueno Daniel, yo ya tengo experiencia con válvulas, en su dia monte el emisor famoso de FM con la PL504 y los resultados fueron espectaculares, no habia apenas desplazamiento de frecuencia y la valvula, aún estando gastada alcanzaba 300 mts de cobertura en la fundamental.

A ver que tal esto... en FM funcionó bien no creo que haya problemas en la banda de OM.

Nota: Yo llegué a hacer oscilar la PL504 con tan sólo 2 V en placa, eso sí, la cobertura era de 10 centimetros alrededor de la antena jaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno Daniel, yo ya tengo experiencia con válvulas, en su dia monte el emisor famoso de FM con la PL504 y los resultados fueron espectaculares, no habia apenas desplazamiento de frecuencia y la valvula, aún estando gastada alcanzaba 300 mts de cobertura en la fundamental.
> 
> A ver que tal esto... en FM funcionó bien no creo que haya problemas en la banda de OM.
> 
> Nota: Yo llegué a hacer oscilar la PL504 con tan sólo 2 V en placa, eso sí, la cobertura era de 10 centimetros alrededor de la antena jaja



!Wow , mucho interesante lo que aclaras aca !. Cuando puder si possible y  no for de muchas molestias suba por  aca en lo Foro lo planos de su proyecto con la  PL504 en FM , me encantaria en mucho puder apreciar el     
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 6, 2016)

Daniel, pon en el buscador del foro PL504, el esquema lo publicó un usuario, AURE creo recordar con fotos y todo...


----------



## clausalan (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola,

Subo uno transmisor AM valvular bueno, con una 6AQ5 e una 6AV6, con 5w 

Saludos,



Hola,

Subo uno transmisor FM valvular con una 6C4, con 4W, bueno...

Saludos,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2016)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Subo uno transmisor AM valvular bueno, con una 6AQ5 e una 6AV6, con 5w
> 
> ...



Interesante aporte, Clausalan. Muchísimas gracias!! 


Dos preguntas: 

- ¿Tiene algún video donde se pueda visualizar el funcionamiento del transmisor FM?

- ¿Se puede obtener la válvula desde antiguas radios a tubo?

Saludos!


----------



## clausalan (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola David,

Estoy haciendo un video...las válvulas se venden en mercadolibre ok

Saludo,


----------



## soulhandel (Mar 6, 2021)

*H*ola*,* buenas gente*,* soy nuevo y me interes*ó é*ste tema de las radios y encontré muy interesante ver si pudiera realizar este proyecto que encontré pero tengo muchas dudas y por eso solicito la ayuda para ver si puedo hacer esto, tratare ser lo mas breve.

*B*ueno*,* la primera duda mas grande es que se necesita dos válvulas del modelo 6F6G y vi que es un modelo viejo casi imposible de encontrar, la cosa es si es posible encontrar un modelo equivalente por internet y si que hay q*ue* hacer modificaciones al usar otro modelo*,* claro*,* una explicación del porque de todo para prender.

*S*egunda duda*,* reconozco algunas piezas pero no estoy seguro que son y como pedirlo en alguna tienda de electrónica, la cosa es que si me pueden ayudar a reconocer las piezas con su nombre respectivo. *A*djunto una imagen (1) claro esta


imagen (1)

*L*a tercera duda es la frecuencia en la que trabaja*,* me gustaría que sonara en alguna radio simple si es posible y que modificación hay q*ue* hacer.

*Y* la cuarta duda*,* mas bien como hacer una fuente de alimentación como la que se pide en el mismo esquema de la imagen (1)

*B*ueno*,* espero que me pueden ayudar y disculpen las molestias pero de verdad agradecería la tutoría para este proyecto*,* se agradece ante mano cualquier ayuda
*A*djunto el archivo pdf igual.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2021)

Yo planteo solo una duda *¿ Por que con válvulas ?*

Caras, frágiles, ineficientes, difíciles de conseguir, calentonas, Etc, Etc.

Además, en ese esquema existen partes que hace 50 años eran muy fáciles de conseguir, pero hoy en día *NO*


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 6, 2021)

Emisora FM 15W valvular, 88-108Mhz
Transmisor AM valvular DAXON
Transmisor Am valvular (Fonográfico)
Transmisor AM broadcast casero con 3 valvulas

Y de seguro hay mucha mas información en el foro: Busqueda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don soulhandel yo personalmente te recomendo altamente  a olvidar ese viejissimo diseño ya recontrajubilado basado en Valvulas  y partir para diseños muchos mas actuales (transistorizados)  y realmente factibles de si armar .
Mira aca en ese mismo Foro hay inumeros temas de como armar sensillos radiotransmissores tanto AM como FM , debes buscar por els aca : Circuitos de Radio
Despues que encontrar algo que te encante y atienda a tu anseios puedes volver aca con tu enquietaciones sobre els .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## acieres (Abr 4, 2021)

Buenas Noches. Saludos y agradecimientos por permitirme participar. Sigo el foro de hace mucho tiempo y siempre hay alguien que tiene las mismas inquietudes que uno mismo y a partir de ello es que vamos aprendiendo, e incluso solucionando algunas cosas, incluso -como en mi caso- con las limitaciones. Mi paso por aqui es para consultar por el circuito de un transmisor de FM (Lineal) que quedó hace años en desuso en nuestra emisora en Córdoba, pero que quiero volver a poner al aire, -mas allá de los cuestionamientos por sus consumos y valvular- pero en las mudanzas se perdieron circuitos incluso una válvula adicional. Adjunto algunas fotos por si alguien sabe donde se fabricaban o si saben donde puedo hacerme del circuito -desde ya que abonando lo que corresponda, claro-. Espero los comentarios y a sus ordenes. Nota. Usa una 3cx1500


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2021)

!Hola caro Don acieres , sin ganas en disanimarte pero jo personalmente olvidaria dese engendro arquirecontrajubilado y partiria para un diseño mucho mas moderno y eficiente o sea un Lineal Transistorizado !
Por las fotos posteadas veo que si trata de una montagen casera y dudo que hay alguna documentación disponble en algun lugar.
Las tensiones de Placa son letales ( algunos Kv)  , cualquer discuido y te vaias a una vida mejor en un atmo de segundo.
La Valvula si no es disponible en las manos vaias tener que comprar otra y esa tanbien  es muy custosa $$. 
Bueno enfin jo no apostaria fichas en ese equipo.
!Suerte!


----------



## acieres (Abr 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola caro Don acieres , sin ganas en disanimarte pero jo personalmente olvidaria dese engendro arquirecontrajubilado y partiria para un diseño mucho mas moderno y eficiente o sea un Lineal Transistorizado !
> Por las fotos posteadas veo que si trata de una montagen casera y dudo que hay alguna documentación disponble en algun lugar.
> Las tensiones de Placa son letales ( algunos Kv)  , cualquer discuido y te vaias a una vida mejor en un atmo de segundo.
> La Valvula si no es disponible en las manos vaias tener que comprar otra y esa tanbien  es muy custosa $$.
> ...


Hola Daniel; gracias por el concejo, comprendo los tiempos en los que estamos y lo importante de las nuevas tecnologías. En nuestra emisora contamos con Elenos, La línea Indium ETG, etc. El proyecto de restaurar el viejo Lineal, tiene que ver también con fines educativos, ya que trabajamos con escuelas con orientación en Comunicación y los chicos (estudiantes avanzados) nos pedían si lo podíamos poner en marcha. Seguiremos buscando el circuito. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 5, 2021)

Dudo que sea un lineal de FM ya que no se necesita tal cosa para dicho modo, con solo amplificar en clase C debería ser suficiente y mas eficiente en cuanto a rendimiento pero en una hoja de datos esta tipificado para clase B, en ese uso específicamente.



Coincido con mis antecesores en que tiene poca o ninguna ventaja poner en marcha algo en ese estado y si muchas desventajas máxime si son personas que están aprendiendo y los van a exponer a trabajar con altas tensiones con un costo de la lampara de mas de U$A500 en el mejor de los casos.

También hay que tener en cuenta la ganancia que promedia los 14dB por lo que para "sacarle el jugo" deberán excitarla con mucha potencia comparado con los amplificadores de estado solido actuales que con pocos Watt se excitan a plena potencia.

Acá tenes un amplificador echo en base a ese tubo pero para HF tal vez te sirva como guía.


----------



## acieres (Abr 5, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Dudo que sea un lineal de FM ya que no se necesita tal cosa para dicho modo, con solo amplificar en clase C debería ser suficiente y mas eficiente en cuanto a rendimiento pero en una hoja de datos esta tipificado para clase B, en ese uso específicamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265396
> 
> ...


Que tal; bueno con respecto a "tus dudas" el equipo fue empujado como 12 años por un M31 en 98.7 en San Luis para sacarle un Kilo. En Alta Gracia el menos 5 años más con un Elenos de 25 para sacar un poco menos dé potencia debido a la categoría en que emite esa señal. Con respecto a la "ventaja o no" de ponerlo en marcha y los costos de la válvula... es como decir, porque no restaurara un Ford T -que no tiene cinturones, frena poco, nada de luces, consume mucho- son gustos. Con respecto al "amplificador en base a la lampara que tenemos" ahí la bajamos para aprender un poco más, con lo cual agradezco el gesto. saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 6, 2021)

Mis dudas son con respecto a la clase de trabajo del amplificador el cual no necesita en lo absoluto que sea LINEAL ya que para lograrlo se debe pagar el precio de menor rendimiento por lo que generalmente, si la señal a amplificar es FM, se usa una clase NO-LINEAL como la clase C de mayor rendimiento.

Cada quien se entretiene haciendo lo que quiera/pueda, yo solo estoy ofreciéndote lo que pediste de un esquema de amplificador y una opinión con mi visión/justificación.

De ti depende hacer lo que mas te plazca con ambos.

Como no te conocemos y sabemos que sabes o no, te advertimos que las tensiones presentes en ese equipo son eventualmente mortales y muy peligrosas como para SIC "El proyecto de restaurar el viejo Lineal, tiene que ver también con *fines educativos, ya que trabajamos con escuelas con orientación en Comunicación* *y los chicos* (estudiantes avanzados) nos pedían si lo podíamos poner en marcha" en mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## acieres (Abr 6, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Mis dudas son con respecto a la clase de trabajo del amplificador el cual no necesita en lo absoluto que sea LINEAL ya que para lograrlo se debe pagar el precio de menor rendimiento por lo que generalmente, si la señal a amplificar es FM, se usa una clase NO-LINEAL como la clase C de mayor rendimiento.
> 
> Cada quien se entretiene haciendo lo que quiera/pueda, yo solo estoy ofreciéndote lo que pediste de un esquema de amplificador y una opinión con mi visión/justificación.
> 
> ...


ok. pedí si conocían el circuito del equipo... gracias por lo aportes de igual manera.


----------

